# Keeping The Queen Slide Top Clean



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I know this has been discussed but some new input never hurts. How do you keep the top of your slide free of debris, twigs/leaves, when camping???
I know there are slide covers, retractabale, and they look nice. But they are expensive and I'm not for drilling into the camper...just yet.








We've mentioned putting a tarp over it, but I don't wanna put a big tarp over that slide..to be honest, it might "look" tacky and I like looking out the windows. I'm not against putting something over the top.
Let's put our heads together and see if there is a group idea. I've even thought just keep it simple and keep the leaf blower in there and just stand on the edge and BLOW it off before leaving. Tacky light extension cord is already out, usually.
So..the floor is now open for Outbacker ideas!.....


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

I've seen a few others who use a 6" - 8" squeegy with a 4' extension handle, so when it's time to pack up and leave camp, they just get on a step stool and with a few sweeps of the squeegy on top of the slide, it's now clean of debris and ready to close.

We bought one too, at Target, while we were shopping for all the stuff we'll need for our new TT. We didn't like the tarp idea either for the same reasons you mentioned, but we thought the squeegy idea sounded simple, easy, effective, and it doesn't take up much storage.

Hope that helps you out. action


----------



## bugsmom (May 18, 2005)

If you have the rear ladder on your model, I have always just went up top of the RV and swept the debris from my slide with a broom. This is what my Dealer suggested to do. Remember that the new roof material (rubber roof) is made to last!







Or so we hope!! ha ha !


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I use a rubber bristle broom with a squeegy on the backside and extends to about 4 feet.
It works for us.
Don


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

How about this Rv Slide Sweep ?

jim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> I use a rubber bristle broom with a squeegy on the backside and extends to about 4 feet.
> It works for us.
> Don
> [snapback]36867[/snapback]​


I use a bristle broom as well (for leaves, pine needles etc). No squeegy. I find that the seal does the job very well. I have checked the slide was once in and it was dry. (Sides and top)









Thor


----------

